
Snarky, profane ACLU brief supports John Oliver against coal company CEO - us0r
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3911409-Wvnd-19902323086.html
======
Powerofmene
Yep, it is snarky and packed with great one liners but one of my favorites is
on pg. 1, " because Plaintiffs' delicate sensibilities were offended, they
clutched their pearls and filed this suit."

The "you can't sue people for being mean to you, Bob" sums up the brief. This
is evidence that not all legal briefs are dry.

------
Thetawaves
Pg 7. "truth is an absolute defense to a claim of defamation" proceeded by a
picture of a side by side comparison between Dr Evil and Bob.

Hilarious.

